# Recurve- Bow hand and forearm issue



## epockalypse (11 mo ago)

I’m am still fairly new to Recurve, so I feel like I’m constantly tweaking things technique wise. Recently I have noticed that when I focus on having my grip pressure point lower, more towards my wrist, my forearm get very sore and fatigued. When I angle my bow hand to relieve the fatigue my pressure point moves up my hand more towards to pivot point.

Should I build up my grip with to accommodate the angle that is comfortable? Or do I have something else going on?

Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

epockalypse said:


> I’m am still fairly new to Recurve, so I feel like I’m constantly tweaking things technique wise. Recently I have noticed that when I focus on having my grip pressure point lower, more towards my wrist, my forearm get very sore and fatigued. When I angle my bow hand to relieve the fatigue my pressure point moves up my hand more towards to pivot point.
> 
> Should I build up my grip with to accommodate the angle that is comfortable? Or do I have something else going on?
> 
> Thanks


Post photo of you at full draw, with your recurve.
Do not wear a hat, no cap. Wear short sleeves.
Recurve arrow dead level, at full draw.
Tape camera phone to a ladder at arrow height, and slide ladder far away enough, that your camera phone
can see the floor, can see your shoes, can see all of you and all of your recurve bow.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

epockalypse said:


> I’m am still fairly new to Recurve, so I feel like I’m constantly tweaking things technique wise. Recently I have noticed that when I focus on having my grip pressure point lower, more towards my wrist, my forearm get very sore and fatigued. When I angle my bow hand to relieve the fatigue my pressure point moves up my hand more towards to pivot point.
> 
> Should I build up my grip with to accommodate the angle that is comfortable? Or do I have something else going on?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

epockalypse said:


> I’m am still fairly new to Recurve, so I feel like I’m constantly tweaking things technique wise. Recently I have noticed that when I focus on having my grip pressure point lower, more towards my wrist, my forearm get very sore and fatigued. When I angle my bow hand to relieve the fatigue my pressure point moves up my hand more towards to pivot point.
> 
> Should I build up my grip with to accommodate the angle that is comfortable? Or do I have something else going on?
> 
> Thanks


Since you are NEW to recurve...
what you consider "comfy" is not necessarily conducive to reaching your TRUE accuracy potential.

Moving pressure point up to the pivot point is no good.
Moving pressure point at the base of the grip is also not good.
Need to see your form photo.


----------



## The Machanic (9 mo ago)

For some it's the angle of the grip on the bow.
Some folks can shoot a straight stick with barely any resemblance of a grip; wrist low.
Some need a wrist high grip.
Once you find out what your hand needs, stick with that style.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

epockalypse said:


> I’m am still fairly new to Recurve, so I feel like I’m constantly tweaking things technique wise. Recently I have noticed that when I focus on having my grip pressure point lower, more towards my wrist, my forearm get very sore and fatigued. When I angle my bow hand to relieve the fatigue my pressure point moves up my hand more towards to pivot point.
> 
> Should I build up my grip with to accommodate the angle that is comfortable? Or do I have something else going on?
> 
> Thanks


Do not work the wrist, and TRY to change the pressure point between bow hand and grip.
Have wrist fully relaxed, and allow your bow hand to MOLD to the grip.










Some of the Jaeger grips for Gillo bows. Notice how the grip angle can be more vertical-ish
and some grip angles can be less vertical-ish.

You can use strips of masking tape to adjust your grip angle...to create a wedge to make your current grip angle less vertical-ish...by adding short lengths of masking tape at the base of the grip, to create a wedge of your own liking.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

epockalypse said:


> I’m am still fairly new to Recurve, so I feel like I’m constantly tweaking things technique wise. Recently I have noticed that when I focus on having my grip pressure point lower, more towards my wrist, my forearm get very sore and fatigued. When I angle my bow hand to relieve the fatigue my pressure point moves up my hand more towards to pivot point.
> 
> Should I build up my grip with to accommodate the angle that is comfortable? Or do I have something else going on?
> 
> Thanks


Change the grip angle, where with a ALWAYS relaxed wrist, and no trying to FORCE the pressure on the grip,
change the grip angle to tighten up your groups.










Grip angle on my Bernardini Luxor is a long ways from vertical, from the factory.


----------

